# This week in the shop



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Recently I have added another dimension to my woodworking - resin casting. I really didn't know what I was getting into when I started and actually just wanted to do one small project - casting a fly fishing fly in resin to inlay into a musical instrument I was making. These 'small' projects have a way of growing...

If there is anyone else here with some experience with in resin casting I have a question about resins. I have been using Amazing Clear Cast from Alumilite. I guess I was expecting a plastic that was a little harder that what this is. But maybe that's just the way casting resin is or needs to be. Any suggestions or ideas or words of wisdom are much appreciated.


----------



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

"Resins" are nothing more than epoxy. Well I guess it could be a polyester resin (fiberglass). There are many types and specs for different purposes. Many 5 minute epoxies never get hard and stay a bit soft. Others can become almost brittle. Some will tolerate 500 Degrees F. Lots of variables to. Not enough hardener in the mix, insufficient mixing, temperature, contamination etc. 

I personally have never used a casting resin. I'm more of a laminating resin and a glue kind of guy! lol It may be just the property of the resin you choose to be a bit softer.

I know, not much help.

Ken


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I heard from somewhere else that a softer resin is normal for casting resins so I guess I'll just stick with that until I find out different.


----------



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

Paul Montgomery said:


> I heard from somewhere else that a softer resin is normal for casting resins so I guess I'll just stick with that until I find out different.


That would make sense when used with wood. The resin will need some flexibility to follow the wood as it changes with the weather.

Ken


----------

